#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Nong Nooch Thai Food Festival

## dirtydog

*Nong Nooch Thai Food Festival* 
The famous Nong Nooch Tropical Garden, located on the outskirts of Pattaya near Bang Saray, held a food festival on the afternoon of the 18th July. 

Throughout the week there will be many contests for the public to take part in and win prizes, including preparing Spicy Salads and other regional dishes such as Larb, (a spicy minced pork Esarn dish). There is a great cultural show each day with dancers and traditional Thai music played and of course the famous Thai elephants at this world renowned attraction to entertain everyone. 

Pattaya People

*More on Nong Nooch Here (Pattaya - Nong Nooch)*

----------

